# Plumbers grip??!!



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive have had a lot of pain in my hands and forearms for the last year or two.
I've adusted the way I work to relieve the stress bit it's still there somewhat Everyday. I'm only 29 and 5 years in plumbing trade (16 yrs cnstrctn trade)
Is this just the life of a plumber(aka quit being a ***** and deal with it) or is it a real problem and how long before I can rehabilitate my hands while still working??

Any experience with this?! 

Thanks


----------



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

*broken plumber*

Im have had the same issue and just recently saw a doctor. Carpal tunnel and some other nerve along the forearm and toward the elbow are pretty common pain associated with professional who use there hands alot. Also tennis elbow is another monster. The best advise for you would be to see a doc and figure out whats going on before it get to be serious. Hopefully it,s something that some rest and vacation can cure. Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

ditto pp. depends if you want to go on disability at 35. your call. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Was at the doc's this week. Carpal in one hand, tendinitis in the other.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I fought tendinitis in both elbows, top and bottom for 15 yrs. 2 shots in each arms twice a yr., every aid I could try and anti-inflammatories. I stumbled across a young sports Dr. that put the injections in a different spot, and I haven't had 1 bit of pain in 12 yrs. They are microscopic injuries that can incapacitate a person. But there is hope.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You need to get a girlfriend. That problem will go away then.....On a serious note, my hands go numb all the time. Especially after doing alot of threading. Think it just comes with working with your hands on a daily basis.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Depending on what I've been working with (Like lately, 4" cast and 2" threaded) I'll wake up with huge pain and numbness from my fingertips to mid biceps. My elbows feel like somebody curb stomped them. I was up at 4am today and made coffee because it takes 1/2 an hour to shake off the discomfort and I knew I wouldn't be able to get back to sleep. 

Went to a doctor about it a few months ago, he said it wasn't carpal tunnels and sent me to get Xrays then never got back to me. 

Other than that, never felt better in my life!:thumbsup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Will said:


> You need to get a girlfriend. That problem will go away then.....On a serious note, my hands go numb all the time. Especially after doing alot of threading. Think it just comes with working with your hands on a daily basis.


Look into HAVS, (hand arm vibration syndrome). In Ontario, the Workplace Safety Insurance Board (workers comp) pays out cash settlements to workers who are diagnosed with HAVS. The younger you are diagnosed, the higher the settlement. I have been meaning to get tested, as I have noticed I tend to drop my cigarette or pencil more and more these days, especially in the winter.

You have to get a .referral

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Also ,,, look into a chiropractor ,,, A LOT of hand arm pain comes from our neck . The Doc fixed mine good !!


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like you need a biannual steroid shot ,works good on my elbow


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Due to the nature of our work it is unavoidable to have these types of problems. I have spent the last several years visiting a Chiropractor. 

My advice for the hands would be to make sure you have the right tools for the job. For example: While you might be able to tighten up pipes with channel locks, a properly sized pipe wrench is better for the job. 

Don't ruin your body by using improper tools.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

666 get a different doc. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I've def changed the way I work, but fear the damage has been done. 
before, pipe wrenches were non existent (a real man uses channel locks!) I lifted water meter covers with my fingers( don't have time to use a tool) and would muscle stuck drain fittings with my hands(cause I'm strong enough dammit!) 
Now I cant muscle the lid off a ketchup bottle in a bad day without pain....totally changed the way I work. 

It's funny, there are some plumbers who come home covered in grime, a.b.s. glue on their pants, pipe dope on their hands, dirt under their nails....
And then there's the guys who I see wearing white shoes, a polo, clean hair, and look like they were at the office. 
It Is possible to work and stay relatively clean and injury free, but it requires effort. I used to be the former, but am slowly working to be the latter.


----------



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

waldrop said:


> Sounds like you need a biannual steroid shot ,works good on my elbow


Same for me. Works with a day or two.


----------

